
This Is PHP Framework Written in C. It Is Simple, Fast, Standard, Security - fanjiapeng
https://github.com/yulonghu/asf
======
fanjiapeng
A PHP framework written in C that focuses on API development. Asf aims to
shorten project development time, address the framework's performance costs,
regulate unreasonable development, and encounter security issues. Asf
continues to make complex things simple.

------
parvenu74
What problem is this framework trying to solve? Not trolling, just trying to
understand the scenario where this is the no-brainer, gotta use this
framework.

~~~
fanjiapeng
Thank you for your question. It has already been answered. (As above)

------
nekocentral
This reminds me of Phalcon
[https://phalconphp.com/en/](https://phalconphp.com/en/)

~~~
fanjiapeng
Many differences

